# Dayton Power and Electric warm water discharge



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Anybody been fishing there? Used to fish it a lot yrs ago caught several white bass and an occasional carp, had 1 carp with an eel clamped down on it while using nightcrawlers first time I ever seen an eel biting a fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

lamprey latch on to fish


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yep, lamprey. Pretty rare though! Where is this Dayton Power place?


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

On the Ohio River in Manchester,Ohio in Adams county

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

I have been by there thousands literally thousands an d have never stoped once almost always see cars there on my to do list anyone fish down near Rome Buena Vista area?


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Fishing used to be good there but I think they are phasing the plant out because the water output isn't what it used to be. The water temps used to get up to 80+ in the middle of winter. But the last few times I've been there it's been cold. If you go beware of the mud if you wade. You can get stuck really quick.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We fish there pretty regularly this time of year through March. First off let me tell you the good news...... there are plenty of giants roaming the warm water discharge. We have caught several blues exceeding the 30lb mark.... one just at 48lbs., several channel cats over 10lbs with the largest just over 13lbs, lots of decent hybrid stripers (we have seen and heard people say they have caught some exceeding 8lbs.), plenty of fresh water drum over 7lbs, a few decent largemouth, an occasional sauger, and from what I hear the carp fishing can be excellent. Oh yeah and skipjack grow to tremendous size there.....and they put up a good fight on an ultra light. Heres a picture of a few I caught 2 weekends ago. 2lb. 6oz, 2lb. 5oz, 2lb 5oz, and a 1lb 15oz. 










Heres the bad news. It gets fished rather heavily by skipjack and hybrid striper fisherman. So if you don't get there early you wont get the better bank spots. The water that is being discharged varies greatly, so one day it may be warm and the next it will be cold. If its cold the fishing is pretty slow. 

We make a few blogs about some of the better trips we have...some of which are from the dpnl warm water discharge. It can be found in my signature. We have 2 blogs from there up from the last two weeks. 

If you wanna talk particulars send me a pm. 

Black Swamp. We fish Ohio River near the Brush Creek Island/ Ohio Brush Creek near Rome on occasion. That stretch of river is pretty good for cats, drum, hybrid stripers, and monster gar..... with a few good holes and barge tie offs. 

Here's a monster gar my gf caught last fall. It weighed 14lbs 1oz and went 53".


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work Sean. I sent you a PM a few weeks back.




When you gonna put a ring on that girl's finger?!


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

thats a mighty hefty gar my friend may have to give a shot at it what is the better bait to use there?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Nice work Sean. I sent you a PM a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry i didnt get a pm from you. Seems like i sent you one a while back about seeing you on a boat with a fly rod. It was pretty neat to watch. You probably didnt get that one either. My pms have been acting up it seems like.

feel free to txt or call me at 937-779-7158.

Right now i'm trying to get things straightened up financially first. Still have a good bit of student loans to pay back, and im going to need a new vehicle soon, maybe a boat or two. Lol. I dont think shes going anywhere.


Black swamp.....we like cut skipjack and cut shad. Seems like everything eats it....even seen a few bass eat fresh cut bait. Good luck.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Nice work Sean. I sent you a PM a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry i didnt get a pm from you. Seems like i sent you one a while back about seeing you on a boat with a fly rod. It wasi pretty neatc to watch. You probably didnt get that one either. My pms have been acting up it seems like. We need to get together so you can show me how to catch a trophy hybrid striper. My pbs still at 5lbs......looking for an 8 or 9 though.

feel free to txt or call me anytime at 937-779-7158.

Right now i'm trying to get things straightened up financially first. Still have a good bit of student loans to pay back, and im going to need a new vehicle soon, a house of my own, maybe a new boat or two. Lol. I dont think shes going anywhere though.


Black swamp.....we like cut skipjack and cut shad. Seems like everything eats it....even seen a few bass eat fresh cut bait. Good luck.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

A couple years ago the word was the locals up there were messing up outsiders cars and trucks in the parking lot while they were fishing for skipjacks. I would like to stock up on the skipjacks since it is one of the few spots to fish for them from the bank. I just DO NOT want to drive all the way up there from Cincinnati to have my car damaged!
Also is there anyway or person to call at the power plant to see when they would be firing up the water? If I knew when that would be the case then I would be will to drive up there some week day. 
It realize the size of the skipjack there are on the large size compared to anything normally caught down here.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to be a regular down there. We fished every Saturday nearly. I have yet to have anything vandalized or stolen. I have heard stories of people getting held up at gun point, car windows being broken, but never seen anything personally. Might be stories to keep you out of someones spot. Lol

As far as i know there is not a way to determine if the waters running hot or not. If someone happen to know i doubt they would tell others. Because then everyone would go out and fish on the days when the water was hot....thus losing thier advantage of knowing.

With that said, the fish are always there you just have to be mobile and find them. As a general rule of thumb, if the waters cold fish closer to the boils....the power plant discharge.....if the waters warmer fish at the mouth of the river.

Also during periods of high water, fishing can be phenominal in the creek. Cold or hot, the will be bitting. Make sure to bring the waders though cause it gets sloppy down there.

Best of luck.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, it looks like still is some friction up there too many guys and too little area to fish. I just will stay down around Cincinnati and just fish for the small skipjacks.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I made 2 trips there from the Cincinnati area to get skipjack last month. It was great brought back over 100 skips totals. Ranging from 14" to 23". Caught a bunch of white bass, or wipers also.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

